# glasgow royal 2ww girls?



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

hey girls 

i was up at the royal on saturday for my ET and my outcome date is the 13th june.....longest 2ww i ever heard of haha  just wanted to see if anyone is on the 2ww with me from there too.....there was a couple women in there but didnt get chatting as i was in a dream land an bearly even remember the day.....i remember the speculum and the embryos skooshing in on the screen but thats it......

sending lots of sticky vibes           

natalie x


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi 

I'm on a 2ww too from GRI.  I had my second FET on Friday 25th May, and OTD is 11th June, which seems so far away!  

How have you been feeling?

Lou xx


----------



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm hoping I'll be on the 2ww from tomorrow if/when I have ET, estimating that OTD will be 13th June. Wishing you both lots of luck. xxx


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

hi girls   first of all good luck      

my OTD is the 13th june so were all about the same time   good to meet you hehe    

iv been feelin good actualy.....the day on the ET i was quite emotional and dont remember it reall we got 10 eggs 7 fertilised and then when we got there on saturday only 2 had made it so i was in shock.....i got a 6 and an 8 popped back in and since then iv felt fine very relaxed (after 48hours i relaxed allot more with reg. moving and sneezing hahaha)  what numbers on embryos did u have put in? was it 1 or 2?  

my symptoms so far were just little nips here an there in my tummy and super smelling power lol  and today i woke with tiny pains in my boobies so im hoping this all means good things i just dont want to pin all my hopes on them incase its not good, if you know what i mean....also are you on the pesseries?? have u noticed it being a little harder to pop them in with swelling in the lady area  

what symptoms have u had? 

laura wish u all the luck in the world 2moro remember to relax and concentrate on the positive outcome and not the instraments lol  the speculum is the worst part but if u hav had a smear its kinda the same....also dont worry bout the catheter with the embies in it u cant feel it at all   i hope u get to see them go in on the screen   

wishing u both all the luck in the world


----------



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm officially on 2ww  , OTD on 13th! ET was fine, saw the wee flash on the screen when the fluid with the embies went in! Fourth time lucky I hope! Lots of luck to you both. xxx


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

awww laura congrats your now PUPO   goood luck     my otd is the 13th too   

was ur ET ok? not sore?  the doc who did mine was brutal and didnt close the speculum b4 taking it out it was flippin agony!!   

natalie 

xx


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Ladies

sorry for not posting - i was only checking on here from my phone and it wouldn't let me sign in.

It was a BFN for me again today.  Knew about a week ago though as i can pretty much read my body like a book!  i've asked for an appointment to meet with the consultant before i go back for the next FET, hopefully they will be able to suggest something different.

Good luck for OTD on wednesday!!

Lou xx


----------



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Lou  . I think it's probably game over for me too. Started spotting last night and looks like the start of AF today. This is following the same pattern as the last 3 times, period arrives 2 weeks after EC. The sad thing is me and DH didn't even cry this time, we are so used to it happening. We have no frosties and have used up DH's frozen sperm and all our free treatment so next thing would need to be private treatment with donor sperm but right now I need a break. Good luck for your next FET. x


----------

